# A big thank you & my new enclosure



## Krista S (Mar 17, 2021)

I first want to thank all of the members who are putting in countless hours posting replies and helping people out. I, like many others, did an enormous amount of research before getting my Hermann’s tortoise. I was so confused by all the conflicting information. The only thing I knew for sure, was that I wanted to give my tortoise the best possible like I could. Thankfully I found this forum before I brought my tortoise home. I don’t just want him to survive, I want him to thrive. Reading all of the advice the experts have given other people has indirectly helped me so much and has prepared me for situations that I could come across in the future. I am more grateful than I can even express.

So this is my tortoise, Dozer. He’s an Eastern Hermann’s tortoise and I got him from a breeder in Northern Saskatchewan on August 2, 2019. It was an 8 hour round trip to go get him, and it was love at first sight. His hatch date is May 4th, 2019 and when I got him, he weighed just 24 grams. Today he is just shy of 13 1/2 cm long and weighs 480 grams.





I recently had a new enclosure built for him out of 3/4” expanded PVC. It is approx 7ft x 4ft and has 2ft high walls. It is an open top enclosure. I have his setup in a west facing spare bedroom on the 2nd floor of my house. This is the warmest room in the house and I’ve been able to maintain the temps and humidity he requires fairly easily. This is a smaller bedroom, so I think that helps a lot. I do have the option of throwing a tarp over it or fully enclosing it down the road if I feel it’s necessary. I am using 65 watt incandescent flood light bulbs (br30) on both ends of the enclosure. The lamp stand in the middle has a che in it that is on a thermostat. I’m also using a zoo med 10.0 uv fluorescent tube in a Sunblaster fixture. Because I live in a place that has way too many cold months, Dozer has to live indoors year round. He is able to spend a little bit of time in an outdoor enclosure in the few summer months we have but that doesn’t amount to too much outside time in a year. 

This is the new enclosure once it was brought to my house and assembled. It had to be assembled onsite as it wouldn’t fit up the stairs otherwise. The 3/4” pieces are just screwed together and some marine grade silicone is on the inside seams. 




And here is the enclosure all set up.







I was so afraid of how he was going to handle the move to the new enclosure. Once I had the enclosure I started to let Dozer run around in it for a few minutes at a time and I placed some of the new things in the enclosure so he could get used to seeing some of it. The enclosure wasn’t fully set up or anything, it was just to slowly ease him into being in the new space. The first time I placed him in it, he didn’t even move. The second time he ventured out a couple of feet...and after a month of spending little bits of time in it, it was almost like he would get mad when I’d take him out of the new enclosure to put him back in his old enclosure. That’s when I knew he was ready for the move. So he’s been in the new enclosure for about 2 weeks now. He’s adjusted really well. It’s been really fun watching him explore and figuring out what he does and doesn’t like. It seems everyday so far I’ve made an adjustment of some sort. This little guy has brought so much joy and purpose to my life. I can’t imagine life without him.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Fantastic set up, love it!


----------



## Krista S (Mar 17, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Fantastic set up, love it!
> [/QU



Thank you so much, that means a lot to me.


----------



## ZenHerper (Mar 17, 2021)

Can totally see why he's gone all _MY Precioussssss_ about it!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 17, 2021)

Krista, you've done a beautiful job on his enclosure! It really looks so homey and comfortable, and gorgeous!

The little fence around the basking spot...did you make that, or buy it? It's perfect...after all most everybody likes some privacy when sunbathing! ☀?

Is there a backup in place for the clamps holding your lights? There have been cases (many, actually) of them failing and falling into the substrate, or landing on a baby, killing it. Houses have burned down.

It's OK to use them, but they need to be secured so they cannot fall.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 17, 2021)

Krista S said:


> I first want to thank all of the members who are putting in countless hours posting replies and helping people out. I, like many others, did an enormous amount of research before getting my Hermann’s tortoise. I was so confused by all the conflicting information. The only thing I knew for sure, was that I wanted to give my tortoise the best possible like I could. Thankfully I found this forum before I brought my tortoise home. I don’t just want him to survive, I want him to thrive. Reading all of the advice the experts have given other people has indirectly helped me so much and has prepared me for situations that I could come across in the future. I am more grateful than I can even express.
> 
> So this is my tortoise, Dozer. He’s an Eastern Hermann’s tortoise and I got him from a breeder in Northern Saskatchewan on August 2, 2019. It was an 8 hour round trip to go get him, and it was love at first sight. His hatch date is May 4th, 2019 and when I got him, he weighed just 24 grams. Today he is just shy of 13 1/2 cm long and weighs 480 grams.
> View attachment 321093
> ...


What a great story. He's cute as hell, and his habitat is nice


----------



## Krista S (Mar 17, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Krista, you've done a beautiful job on his enclosure! It really looks so homey and comfortable, and gorgeous!
> 
> The little fence around the basking spot...did you make that, or buy it? It's perfect...after all most everybody likes some privacy when sunbathing! ☀?
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for taking the time to reply! ? The fence around the basking spot is those small bendy log bridges that some people use as hides. I just made up my own use for them lol. I didn’t have those in there initially and noticed he wouldn’t kick his legs out and relax like he did in his old enclosure. I figured he must not have felt secure enough on the slate, so that was the solution I came up with. Within minutes of putting up the new “fence” he was basking with one leg kicked back and one out to the side and was zonked out on his slate lol. I don’t use any clamp lamps, those are too risky and scary for me. The 3 dome fixtures are all hanging from Zoo Med lamp stands that tighten up with bolts in 3 different places. If by chance one of the bolts came loose on the main tall part of the stand, it wouldn’t come in contact with the substrate. Ive also got heavy a large heavy paving stone sitting on top of the base of each of the lamp stands under the substrate to hold them in place. I’ve been using the 3 lamp stands shown in the pictures from day one with the old enclosure and haven’t experienced any loosening of the bolts, although I do check them regularly just to be sure. Have there been issues with the lamp stands too? I’m only aware of issues with the clamp lamps. The UV fixture is hanging from 2 “over the door” hangers which have been secured in place.


----------



## SouthPaw (Mar 17, 2021)

That is soooo awesome! It’s like every tortoises dream home! In a few years when my little guy is old enough I’m gonna make him one just like that. Thank you so much for sharing your pics and your story. You’re a great mommy to Dozer and a great person too


----------



## Krista S (Mar 17, 2021)

MarySewFine said:


> That is soooo awesome! It’s like every tortoises dream home! In a few years when my little guy is old enough I’m gonna make him one just like that. Thank you so much for sharing your pics and your story. You’re a great mommy to Dozer and a great person too


Thank you for your kind reply. You made my heart smile ?


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 17, 2021)

Finally a table done right. Nicely done.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Mar 17, 2021)

I've never heard of an issue with lamp stands that are secure like yours are. Sounds like nothing would dare topple them!  

The touch of putting a picture on the wall was brilliant! And it's just perfect! Honestly, this is by far the very best table I have ever seen! I'll bet your house is beautifully decorated too. You have talent! ??


----------



## Krista S (Mar 17, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> I've never heard of an issue with lamp stands that are secure like yours are. Sounds like nothing would dare topple them!
> 
> The touch of putting a picture on the wall was brilliant! And it's just perfect! Honestly, this is by far the very best table I have ever seen! I'll bet your house is beautifully decorated too. You have talent! ??


Thank you so much, Karen. This means a lot to me, coming from you.


----------



## AgataP (Mar 17, 2021)

So beautiful!!!! I love it so much. Your tort is so so beautiful.


----------



## harrythetortoise (Mar 17, 2021)

I really love it, and Dozer is lucky to have you as his keeper!
May I ask which company you used to order those PVC pieces? When Harry is older I want to make one like yours too!


----------



## Tom (Mar 17, 2021)

@Krista S 

YOU!!! Are the BEST kind of tortoise keeper!  

Excellent job all around! It looks fantastic and you've got a very lucky tortoise. I hope other tortoise owners use your enclosure pics as an example of how to do it right.


----------



## Krista S (Mar 17, 2021)

harrythetortoise said:


> I really love it, and Dozer is lucky to have you as his keeper!
> May I ask which company you used to order those PVC pieces? When Harry is older I want to make one like yours too!


Hello! Thanks for your nice response. I actually hired someone to source the materials and build the enclosure. Expanded PVC is hard to come by where I am in Canada. The person I hired ended up having to special order it through a local plastics company in my city, so I am not sure what the brand of it is. I really like the embossed wood grain finish on the outside. I don’t know if that’s standard on expanded PVC, but to me it makes the appearance just that much nicer. The inside is not textured which is good. Being smooth makes it’s easy to wipe down. Hopefully some of the American members can chime in who have worked with expanded pvc and give you some guidance on obtaining this kind of material. @Markw84 is who comes to mind first.


----------



## Krista S (Mar 17, 2021)

Tom said:


> @Krista S
> 
> YOU!!! Are the BEST kind of tortoise keeper!
> 
> Excellent job all around! It looks fantastic and you've got a very lucky tortoise. I hope other tortoise owners use your enclosure pics as an example of how to do it right.


Thank you so much, Tom. I truly appreciate your thoughts and opinions so much, so it means a lot to hear this from you! ?


----------



## harrythetortoise (Mar 17, 2021)

Krista S said:


> Hello! Thanks for your nice response. I actually hired someone to source the materials and build the enclosure. Expanded PVC is hard to come by where I am in Canada. The person I hired ended up having to special order it through a local plastics company in my city, so I am not sure what the brand of it is. I really like the embossed wood grain finish on the outside. I don’t know if that’s standard on expanded PVC, but to me it makes the appearance just that much nicer. The inside is not textured which is good. Being smooth makes it’s easy to wipe down. Hopefully some of the American members can chime in who have worked with expanded pvc and give you some guidance on obtaining this kind of material. @Markw84 is who comes to mind first.


Thank you! I still have some time until then but will be looking around soon ?


----------



## KatQ (Mar 19, 2021)

Wow- this is impressive. I have been exploring the PVC options at home depot and this is a great example of how it could go thank you for posting pics. how I have a 3yo herman and a 10yo Russian in separate enclosures that I need to expand. I'm in Chicago and a condo dweller so outdoors is a no go. It is excellent in the simplicity of the plan itself i love the fold out door etc.
Home Depot in my area sells this in sheets but I don't have the knowledge or the equipment to cut or put together the pieces. How moveable would you say this table is- you said it was too big to get up the stairs but do you think this could be dismantled if you had to move? Also what the frame - was this also custom built or is this a coffee table or something? Are those real plants?


----------



## vladimir (Mar 19, 2021)

Great job


----------



## Krista S (Mar 19, 2021)

KatQ said:


> Wow- this is impressive. I have been exploring the PVC options at home depot and this is a great example of how it could go thank you for posting pics. how I have a 3yo herman and a 10yo Russian in separate enclosures that I need to expand. I'm in Chicago and a condo dweller so outdoors is a no go. It is excellent in the simplicity of the plan itself i love the fold out door etc.
> Home Depot in my area sells this in sheets but I don't have the knowledge or the equipment to cut or put together the pieces. How moveable would you say this table is- you said it was too big to get up the stairs but do you think this could be dismantled if you had to move? Also what the frame - was this also custom built or is this a coffee table or something? Are those real plants?



Thank you so much! You’re very lucky if you can get expanded pvc at Home Depot, that’s a big bonus right there. If you do have an enclosure built like this, that fold out door is a must in my opinion. It would be very challenging to spot clean, clean water bowls and food dishes, etc without that. I debated a bit between 1/2” and 3/4” expanded pvc because there was quite a price difference (3/4” was $300/sheet and I believe 1/2” was around $240/sheet), but I’m so glad I went with 3/4”. Especially because these are just screwed together 3/4” make it much more solid. My goal here was to invest more now so that it’ll last for the foreseeable future. I understand that expanded pvc is much more affordable in the US, so don’t let my $300/sheet scare you from pursuing this material.

Once the enclosure is put together it’s quite heavy. In the first photos you see it’s up against a wall under a window. When it was time to set it up I needed it moved to the other side of the bedroom (where the original enclosure was) and it took 3 adults to move. The individually cut pieces are not heavy, because I helped the guy haul them upstairs, it’s just not something you want to move while assembled unless necessary. Because it wouldn’t fit up the stairs (which thankfully I knew in advance) he didn’t use any pvc glue when he put it together. If/when the day comes that I decide to move, the pieces would just need to be unscrewed from each other and I would imagine the silicone on the seams would have to be cut too. 

The frame is actually a steel platform bed frame that I bought for this purpose. I looked at having a stand built, but once I thought of the idea to use a bed frame, it just made sense to go that route. It’s sturdy and looks great. It was around $120 for the frame where as the lumber to build one that would look good, plus labour, paint, etc would have likely cost more. Bed frames come in all different sizes, so there’s likely to be one that would work for whatever size enclosure you make. I’ve enjoyed having that storage space under the bed frame as well. 

As for the plants, it’s a mixture of real and fake. Dozer doesn’t seem to discriminate on the real vs fake...thank goodness. He loves using all of them as little hiding spots or trampling the fake greenery I have in the corners. I have some spider plants I’ve been growing out for a year or so that I need to repot and put in there yet.

If you have any other questions, don‘t hesitate to ask! ?
- Krista


----------



## Carol S (Mar 19, 2021)

Your enclosure is beautiful.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2021)

It's a great enclosure, and one that will not be outgrown by the tortoise in short order like so many others that we see. The only thing I would want - *if* it were mine, and _*if*_ I had room for it, and* if* the wife would permit it, etc. - would be wheels on the bottom so it could be rolled by one person if absolutely necessary. Like, say, you've dropped your Congressional Medal of Honor and it's bounced way up under the box, out of reach...


----------



## Krista S (Mar 19, 2021)

Relic said:


> It's a great enclosure, and one that will not be outgrown by the tortoise in short order like so many others that we see. The only thing I would want - *if* it were mine, and _*if*_ I had room for it, and* if* the wife would permit it, etc. - would be wheels on the bottom so it could be rolled by one person if absolutely necessary. Like, say, you've dropped your Congressional Medal of Honor and it's bounced way up under the box, out of reach...


I had always heard that a benefit of expanded pvc is that it’s light weight, so I was really surprised just how heavy it was when it was put together. Of course the weight of the steel frame also adds to the total weight. My first thought when I realized the weight, was that maybe I should have gotten a frame with wheels. It really was only a pain for moving it to the side of the room before I set it up. I ended up buying some of those carpet sliders to help with the move and they were helpful. There’s really nowhere else the enclosure could work in the bedroom, so I shouldn’t need to move it again for a long time. The frame is about 14 inches tall, so it’s fairly easy to get under neath it if I need to. But yes, anyone else who is looking to do something similar, try and look for a frame with wheels.


----------



## DublinTortyMama (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey Krista,

this is amazing!!! Just wondered what plants you have in here that are hermanns torty friendly? I have the exact same little torty and im building my own enclosure like this atm ??


----------



## Krista S (Mar 20, 2021)

DublinTortyMama said:


> Hey Krista,
> 
> this is amazing!!! Just wondered what plants you have in here that are hermanns torty friendly? I have the exact same little torty and im building my own enclosure like this atm ?❤?


At this moment, the only real plant is the pothos in the middle of the enclosure. I had a beautiful and very full Boston fern that I grew out for a year for this enclosure, but unfortunately it didn’t handle the climate in Dozer’s room when I moved it in there. In less than 2 weeks it was dead  So then I was in a panic for a large plant that would provide a lot of cover, so I ordered the artificial monstera leaves and made my own big plant. It worked out well, but I’m still sad about the Boston fern lol. I have spider plants and aloe that are ready to be moved into the new enclosure, but I have to re-pot them first. So to answer your question on real plants that are tort safe, boston fern, pothos, spider plants and aloe are common and popular choices. I got all heavy pots so that Dozer can’t as easily live up to his name and immediately bulldoze them over. For the artificial monstera, I only had a light weight pot that could handle that arrangement, so I filled it with several pounds of river rocks. I don’t put real plants in the enclosure that are freshly bought from a store or greenhouse. If I buy new, for my peace of mind I change the dirt and grow it out for a year first to make sure any chemicals or pesticides are long gone.

Good luck with your enclosure! I’d love to see it when you’re done. ?


----------



## Jasminemmm (Mar 28, 2021)

Looks so good. I will use this as my example when I need to upgrade my torts home.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 29, 2021)

Krista S said:


> I first want to thank all of the members who are putting in countless hours posting replies and helping people out. I, like many others, did an enormous amount of research before getting my Hermann’s tortoise. I was so confused by all the conflicting information. The only thing I knew for sure, was that I wanted to give my tortoise the best possible like I could. Thankfully I found this forum before I brought my tortoise home. I don’t just want him to survive, I want him to thrive. Reading all of the advice the experts have given other people has indirectly helped me so much and has prepared me for situations that I could come across in the future. I am more grateful than I can even express.
> 
> So this is my tortoise, Dozer. He’s an Eastern Hermann’s tortoise and I got him from a breeder in Northern Saskatchewan on August 2, 2019. It was an 8 hour round trip to go get him, and it was love at first sight. His hatch date is May 4th, 2019 and when I got him, he weighed just 24 grams. Today he is just shy of 13 1/2 cm long and weighs 480 grams.
> View attachment 321093
> ...


Just WOW! 
Where did you get the tortoise picture from? I absolutely love that.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Mar 29, 2021)

I love how western hermans stand on their front feet like that! IT looks like they are posing for the camera!!


----------



## Krista S (Mar 29, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Just WOW!
> Where did you get the tortoise picture from? I absolutely love that.


Thank you! I found the large tortoise canvas on amazon.ca maybe 5 months ago. When I saw it I knew it would be just perfect for Dozer’s room. The colours look more muted in the picture than it is in person.


----------



## Krista S (Mar 29, 2021)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> I love how western hermans stand on their front feet like that! IT looks like they are posing for the camera!!


He’s actually an Eastern Hermann’s, but regardless, I agree that it’s so cute!! ?


----------



## MidwestyB (Oct 19, 2021)

Krista S said:


> I first want to thank all of the members who are putting in countless hours posting replies and helping people out. I, like many others, did an enormous amount of research before getting my Hermann’s tortoise. I was so confused by all the conflicting information. The only thing I knew for sure, was that I wanted to give my tortoise the best possible like I could. Thankfully I found this forum before I brought my tortoise home. I don’t just want him to survive, I want him to thrive. Reading all of the advice the experts have given other people has indirectly helped me so much and has prepared me for situations that I could come across in the future. I am more grateful than I can even express.
> 
> So this is my tortoise, Dozer. He’s an Eastern Hermann’s tortoise and I got him from a breeder in Northern Saskatchewan on August 2, 2019. It was an 8 hour round trip to go get him, and it was love at first sight. His hatch date is May 4th, 2019 and when I got him, he weighed just 24 grams. Today he is just shy of 13 1/2 cm long and weighs 480 grams.
> View attachment 321093
> ...


This is so helpful! Love these pics!


----------



## Luke1027 (May 20, 2022)

Krista S said:


> I first want to thank all of the members who are putting in countless hours posting replies and helping people out. I, like many others, did an enormous amount of research before getting my Hermann’s tortoise. I was so confused by all the conflicting information. The only thing I knew for sure, was that I wanted to give my tortoise the best possible like I could. Thankfully I found this forum before I brought my tortoise home. I don’t just want him to survive, I want him to thrive. Reading all of the advice the experts have given other people has indirectly helped me so much and has prepared me for situations that I could come across in the future. I am more grateful than I can even express.
> 
> So this is my tortoise, Dozer. He’s an Eastern Hermann’s tortoise and I got him from a breeder in Northern Saskatchewan on August 2, 2019. It was an 8 hour round trip to go get him, and it was love at first sight. His hatch date is May 4th, 2019 and when I got him, he weighed just 24 grams. Today he is just shy of 13 1/2 cm long and weighs 480 grams.
> View attachment 321093
> ...


Wow!! That setup is amazing. Great job.


----------



## Albie (Jun 18, 2022)

Dozer’s gorgeous and so is his enclosure! I’m jealous - our Hermann is too big for something like that, but it is super nicely done!


----------

